# Pre-Heresy Abaddon



## Eisenhorn

I put this guy together yesterday I think it may be my best conversion yet.I still have to add the shoulderpads,what else if any am I forgeting.


----------



## Jacobite

Thats quiet nice execpt for the round things on the body, I'm not sure what they are, are you intending on doing more work on it. Although I'm not at all familier with Pre-Heresy Abaddon, having not read the Horus Heresy I'm taking it that you are using that as your basis.

I do like the pose and the wire work, they are just awsome.


----------



## Eisenhorn

http://www.pa-sy.com/hhccg/images/abaddon-retinue.jpg
http://www.pa-sy.com/hhccg/images/abaddon.jpg


----------



## Jacobite

I see it now, I suggest putting the () shape in the circle, that way it doesn't look like a purity seal with no paper attached to it. But on the whole it looks good.


----------



## cccp

looks pretty good. the wires are good.


----------



## hephesto

Real good work, looking forward to seeing this guy painted up!


----------



## Anphicar

Look sweet!

I clicked on those links, my only C+C: make those smaller (on the model), they seem overbearing.


----------



## Eisenhorn

yeah but they kindof cover up oopps's :? 
I do plan on adding the () shape in the middle and may bulk out the powerfist a little bit.
I also may add a g/s wolfskin cloak and of course the shouldpads which I'm using dreadnought shinpads for(They look awesome for him)


----------



## Jacobite

I was wondering what you were going to use for his shoulder pads, very nice idea about the Dread legs, I can see it in my minds eyes now.


----------



## Eisenhorn

I trimmed down the chest trim a bit and cleaned off the fist.
Does it look better up or down?


----------



## Jacobite

I prefer the fist up to be honest its got more of a unique pose that way,


----------



## Eisenhorn

Here he is in his final pose with shoulderpads


----------



## Jacobite

Looking very good, the shoulder pads look awsome and the powerfist is in the perfect postion now. Great Work


----------



## Anphicar

Very nice, Eisenhorn. Paint that sucker up!


----------



## Eisenhorn

basecoated


----------



## the cabbage

Get some more paint on fella, starting to look very good!


----------



## LongBeard

Very nice conversion you've got there, not too sure on the shoulder pads though, nice touch but Just a tad too bulky for the rest of him, looking forward to the finished article!


----------



## Eisenhorn

In Progress


----------



## Greyskullscrusade

bitchin'


----------



## Eisenhorn




----------



## Jacobite

Looking good man, really like the sword. How far away is it to completion?


----------



## Eisenhorn

I'd say almost 50%


----------



## Sei 'fir

WOW!!!!!

thats one cool pre-heresy guy :cyclops:


----------



## Eisenhorn

I'm redoing the head I got way too much paint on it.
Luckly I have a spare


----------



## Eisenhorn

new update


----------



## Eisenhorn

He's close to finshed here a few touch ups to the black and I got to work on the base.You guys see anything I missed?


----------



## Viscount Vash

Coming along nicely, Why is the Powerfist that colour?


----------



## Eisenhorn

I really dont know I like to try different colors for power weapons


----------



## Viscount Vash

Its just that it looks a bit pink in the photo, so reminds me of the older Genestealers hands.


----------



## DaemonsR'us

Maybe a Bluish hue for the power fist like the sword? make it match a little better?


----------



## Eisenhorn

He is just about done at this stage some minor highlights to do


----------



## Shas La

awesome model have u made any others?


----------



## Djinn24

Ok canon is gong through my head at this point, but wasn't his armor Grey? I can not remember from the book if his armor was different then the rest of the chapter or not.

I am asure you are right though now that I think about it more. Very awesome model!


----------



## Gambit14

amazing model, love the base also, all i ever do for bases is paint them green  or use pieces of the gothic building sets for walls etc, nicely done


----------



## Vaz

No, Abaddon had Black Armour. The Mournival had Black Armour, as did their Bodyguards (can't remember if it was first company).

The Wires look as if they could do with a very very slight drybrush of codex grey and a black wash into the recesses, just to give it something to stand out.


----------



## Fenrakk101

Abaddon was head of First Company, yes, and they did have black armor. The only thing I don't know is if the armor was all black...

Anyway, nice armor, only the huge hand reminds me of a gorilla, try to make it smaller


----------



## Green Knight

sweet job, love the basing, how did you do the skulls


----------



## Djinn24

I think the really large hand is a power fist.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

It is. very nice work Eisen, im sure many will fear him on the battlefield, and many shall fall to the forces of chaos due to his spectacular armour rather than battlefield prowess


----------



## Shamrok

No, it was just the Terminators of the Sons of Horus 1st Company that had black armor the name starts with a J, something like Justaerean, correct me on that, But awesome job on the conversion it came out reall great so far from what i see.


----------



## Andizzo

that is sum mighty fine work there, keep it up


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

Ah man, dude, that looks freakin' awesome man!!!! Good job, nice sculpting and painting!!!


----------

